# What size cataraft do I need?



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey everyone! I am new to catarafts, and actually new to drifting in general and I have quite a few questions that I would greatly appreciate if I could get some knowledgeable answers too. To start off with I am a fly fisherman, so most of my fishing will be landing the boat and wading in the water to fish a run, but there would be some nymph fishing on the boat in between good swinging water. I would love to have the boat be light enough so that 2 people can easily pull, lift or drag it out to the water with out the need of a boat ramp, I wanna be able to fish where drift boats cant. I will most of the time be either fishing by my self or with one other person with the occasional few times of having me and 2 other people fish. Maybe rarely do just a peaceful float with out fishing with 4 people and next to no gear. Im a welding fabricator and Id love to build my own setup exactly to how I like/want it but I have no idea where to start. Would a 14' cataraft do all that I am wanting to do? Could anyone give me dimensions to building a frame? Would a 14' cataraft be easy to maneuver all by myself? Would it have the capacity to hold just 4 people with out gear? Is it light enough to pick up with 2 people or even use one of those wheels by myself? Is a 16' cat light enough for 2 people to pick up? Can one person fish a 16' cat? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!!! If you got and frame recommendations or anything at all. Thanks


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

The cat is light, but the frame is heavy. Sounds to me like you might want a 14' hyplon raft. 4 peeps on 14' cat is a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah a 14' is what i was leaning towards. Thank you very much for your input. Like i said 4 people would be something I would rarely ever do if I even do it at all. Is a 14' raft easily maneuver able with one person?


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

Also would a 12 or 13' cat be able to haul 3 people? If i scratched the idea of ever hauling 4 people, would i be able to fish 3 people off of a 12 or 13' cat?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a 14' Sotar ST cat that I use in the manner you're describing. I built a modular frame so I can add an angler station up front- or solo rig when it's just me. I can drag the boat onto a trailer by myself in solo configuration. I wouldn't want two anglers plus me- it would row like a pig. It's great with one angler- and a Ferrari when I'm alone. 14'x23" tubes are a good choice.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a 16 foot cat, but I rarely take more than one passenger on it, and when I do, it's typically kids, so they don't mind being close. Two people can move the cat just fine. (the frame is kind of heavy, and I wouldn't want to haul it up hill for very far, but two people can handle it just fine) 

I also have a 14 ft raft. (great for passengers) I prefer it with passengers. And I prefer fishing from the raft vs. the cat.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I think you should look at a 13'-14' raft, not a cataraft. The more substantial frame on the cat will make it heavy. I usually see fishermen in rafts, I think it is because rafts have a floor. A 14' boat is easy enough to manage on the river solo, it is the loading and unloading that is challenging. But a good trailer with a winch can remedy those challenges. Hopefully some fishermen while chime in.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your inputs so far! As far as rafts go, would I be able to pick those up? Are they heavier then cats? Would I be able to carry them out to the river with ease with out any ramp or boat launch?


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

I have set up alot of fishing cats , hundreds. I actually prefer to fish from a cat in technical water. They can get sluggish if you overload them. You are going to want at least a 14. I run 14x24 tubes for extra floatation. Here is a cat frame that runs a passenger in front and one in the rear and it balances out the boat great for fishing. You will hear lots of get a raft but it really comes down to knowing how to set them up and knowing what kind of performance to expect from how you load the boat. The frame shown is only 82lbs for as big as it is with 2 dry boxes ,1 fish box, removable backrest,swivel lean bar, hard floors etc,etc. 

Most of the modular frames are excessively heavy by the time you load them up with fittings. Ther are alot of mistakes people make when putting together fishing cats that kind of gives them a bad rap. If you know whats up they work pretty well.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Sniff....sniff...
Got a bite!!


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

As far as weight goes. Buy the time you put a good fishing frame on a raft and a cataraft. They are going to weight the same or close enough. I assume you will be starting out on class I to class III since you just started into whitewater. Cat is more forgiving than a raft. Easier to learn on. Cataraft stradles rocks that you did not see while you were busy fishing. Raft hits rock, standing fishermen falls over board, loses his favorite pole=bad day.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

3 bites actually. And one that returned for the bait.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

boicatr said:


> Sniff....sniff...
> Got a bite!!


Hey, talking boats and gear and passing down some experience and help to other people is an enjoyable part of my day.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

curtis catman said:


> As far as weight goes. Buy the time you put a good fishing frame on a raft and a cataraft. They are going to weight the same or close enough. I assume you will be starting out on class I to class III since you just started into whitewater. Cat is more forgiving than a raft. Easier to learn on. Cataraft stradles rocks that you did not see while you were busy fishing. Raft hits rock, standing fishermen falls over board, loses his favorite pole=bad day.


Pretty much ^ ha


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Huh? I was talking fishing. 
Oh wait there's another nibble


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Greenwall. That is a good looking fishing frame.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

curtis catman said:


> Greenwall. That is a good looking fishing frame.


Thanks Curtis 
Not my favorite model to make, P.I.A Did some cool stuff in that one though. Fish box in the rower compartment.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Felton 45. You need a 14 Cataraft. You and a friend can fish that thing all week. If you want to take 3 people down the river with you as you said with out gear for a day float than you can do this on a 14' cat. If you need to carry your boat over some obstacles with help from a friend than you need a 14' cat.


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your replies! All of this information is great help! Greenwall that frame is awesome!! Hopefully I can fab one up just like it one day soon! Curtis Catman, yes after doing some research and hearing different peoples opinion I am definitely leaning towards a 14ft cat. My only concerns are being able to get a 14ft in and out of the water by myself. Would I be able to man handle a 14ft raft very easily? Any one have an aprox. weight of one fully done up for fishing, like Greenwall's?


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

I move mine around buy my self. It involves draging. Tubes weigh 60lbs together depending on manufacture. Frame will weigh 100-200lbs depending on how many goodies you put on it


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Do not go round! It sounds like your primarily a fisherman and cats are much better and more comfortable for fishing. Round boats are much better for heavy loads for extended day trips. Don't worry so much about what you can row by yourself. You will be amazed at how easily your cat moves, even a big cat like a 16 or 18. My advice is to go with the biggest cat that will fit on the water your going to float on. If a 16 will fit go with it. Then you have the extra room for people and gear when you want. If 14 is the biggest boat that will fit on you water then go with larger diameter tubes.

If this is your first setup I would strongly recommend a modular NRS YOKE frame. They are great frames, strong and infinity adjustable so you can use it while you figure out exactly the set up you want to weld. Then sell it when your done because they have great resale value. Also they are not much heavier than the others. GreenWall ^ puts down other frames while constantly advertising his own stuff and the Buzz just lets him. No one really understands why.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

My angler station comes off- along with the large cooler which serves as their seat. I leave them at home when I am solo. I can anchor and fish and stand on my woven floor. The lean bar relocates to the front of my rowing station. I can easily handle it by myself and it weighs nowhere close to my 15' raft. All loaded up for 2 it is still way lighter- and easily carried when there is no ramp. You don't need (or want from your initial statement) all that extra metal. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

ob1coby said:


> Do not go round! It sounds like your primarily a fisherman and cats are much better and more comfortable for fishing. Round boats are much better for heavy loads for extended day trips. Don't worry so much about what you can row by yourself. You will be amazed at how easily your cat moves, even a big cat like a 16 or 18. My advice is to go with the biggest cat that will fit on the water your going to float on. If a 16 will fit go with it. Then you have the extra room for people and gear when you want. If 14 is the biggest boat that will fit on you water then go with larger diameter tubes.
> 
> If this is your first setup I would strongly recommend a modular NRS YOKE frame. They are great frames, strong and infinity adjustable so you can use it while you figure out exactly the set up you want to weld. Then sell it when your done because they have great resale value. Also they are not much heavier than the others. GreenWall ^ puts down other frames while constantly advertising his own stuff and the Buzz just lets him. No one really understands why.


Lol, sharing pictures isn't really advertising. Stating facts isn't putting something else down either. It would be pretty damn boring in the world if we only had one perspective all the time (as is frequently the case)on something in text without any photos. By the way the guy is making his own frame. Personally I like to see other peoples photos, I even made sure to post the ones from angles you couldn't see any name plates just for you OB1 so as not to spike your blood pressure 

Osseous makes a good point about the amount of metal, the picture I showed was a huge guide frame and I wouldn't want to man handle it alone, it can be light but still akward to handle. It was something different than the answers I knew were coming though. Remember welded frames out number fittings 20 to 1 out here unless someone moved here or received internet advice. I have always done a good amount of modular and breakdown stuff in the past, just welded and machined connections not pipe fittings.

The whole fitting frame thing is a fairly new generation boater fad, the internet has been scaring new boaters into thinking you better get a fitting frame so you can move stuff around until you know what you are doing, I hear it all the time on the phone. The other generation doesn't listen to that bull and goes to someone who knows how to make a frame, then they balance their boat with people and cargo. I can balance any welded frame boat for any situation as well or better then moving bars around. There is no need for it unless you are jumping in a plane, then I tell them better call the nuts and bolts folks! Alot of people build in fittings because it is easy and more profitable and takes much less time than the week that can go in a welded frame with making all different parts, not because it is a superior way to build. I am off to make dreams come true again this morning, later OB1.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Rigged solo for fishing

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

boicatr said:


> 3 bites actually. And one that returned for the bait.


Sounds like someone has replaced one of their tag lines with some mono with a fly tied to the end!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have 16' cat (web floor), 16'raft and a 17' dory. Been rowing and fishing from them for 30 years. Dory is best, cat 2nd best to fish from IMHO.
That said I am thinking getting one of these for one or two people and ease of loading etc. I think it would be very versatile.
Dave Scadden Paddlesports


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

@ Greenwall, I really think that frame is sweet and all, but what do you think about the orange color? Would that spook fish? 


Anyway, you make the same mistake all other fish frame builders make. I don't see any place on the frame big enough to store all the fish I catch!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds like a 14' cat would be a good size for you, though I wonder how well you could fish 3, most guides I see have two fishermen, which looks more comfortable, to me.

If for some reason you were to be solo fishing, go with a little cat, they are just so dam fun to row!! Have an 11' culebra myself, light weight, and a blast on the water.

Also have a 14' nrs raft, I can move it by myself, but it is heavy, think you gain a lot of ease of handling with a cat, if you don't over load it.

A dory would we super sweet, but an inflatable boat would be harder to break while your learning, and cheaper to fix.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I would go 14' Lion. It is short and spins on a dime, It has oversized tubes so it puts you up higher for fishing. and your draft less water so you can go in less water without problems.. And a 14' Lion has about the same carrying capacity as the 16' jag.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Felton, something else that came to mind regarding handling / loading. My first cat was a 16' JPW with an NRS frame that had "EXCESSIVELY HEAVY" fittings and a full aluminum floor. The rig was too heavy for me to load and unload by myself which will be the case with any rig that will hold 3-5 people. I found the answer in a tilting aluminum snowmobile trailer. I could launch by myself by tilting the trailer into the water. Also I was able to easily load it by reversing the process. Just a thought.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

codycleve said:


> I would go 14' Lion. It is short and spins on a dime, It has oversized tubes so it puts you up higher for fishing. and your draft less water so you can go in less water without problems.. And a 14' Lion has about the same carrying capacity as the 16' jag.


+1. I had a 14' lion and loved it and was amazed at what it would do. I only sold it because I wanted a larger boat that would carry a family on an 8 day trip with more luxury items.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I would second getting an adjustable frame to start, then you can set up how you want, run it for season or 2, to make sure you like it, then use it as a model for a home made version. 
Get a tilt trailer if you can, will be worth while investment.


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

Found this cataraft and was thinking of going with it. I know I wont be able to hold 3 or 4 people but I think the majority of my trips will be either by myself or with one other person. Being as my first cat I will probably only use it for one season and see how much I end up really using it and if I use it a lot I can get an idea of how big and what design to fab up my own! Thank you everyone for your help! https://bend.craigslist.org/boa/5389577446.html
Heres the link to the boat, I figured to start off with, it might be a good idea to go cheap on my first cat so that if I dont like it or use it very much Im not way deep in money into it. Just a thought. Do you guys think that boat is a good deal? Or should I just save up longer and buy something nicer?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Those are good little boats. Not sure what they go for new? Seems a little steep

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Outcasts are great boats made by Aire. That one would be a good single person rig that you can load and operate by yourself.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

you won't be taking any passengers on that outcast. I'm sure it'd be a fun one man boat though. they sell those things in every sporting goods store around here in Boise. (they are smaller than that picture makes it look) - but on the plus side. you can pick it up and put it on top of a van all by yourself.


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

The guy said the tubes measure 13' long, wouldnt that be able to handle 2 people? Any one else got any thoughts on the price he has it posted at? Is 1100 to much for everything thats there?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Unless I r-2 my 11' cat, 2 people total would over load it, the outcast is just 2' longer then that. Cats usually have less carrying capacity for there length then rafts, cause there is no floor adding floatation. Also need to think about space for casting. I'm not saying it is to small, because I never ran one, just stuff to think about. 

Tube diameter enters into the equation as well, my tubes are 19" I believe, an 11' cat with 21'" tubes could haul more then mine, for example.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Felton45 said:


> The guy said the tubes measure 13' long, wouldnt that be able to handle 2 people? Any one else got any thoughts on the price he has it posted at? Is 1100 to much for everything thats there?


 One thing that will help to figure that all out, is to look around on there web site a bit, they should say what the carrying capacity is for that boat, If they say it will carry two people, then could be fine for floating to where you want to get out and fish, you can also get the suggested retail price for a new boat, to put it in to perspective.

More info on the condition of his setup will help to decide how fair the price is, What year was it built? Any repairs? Are they solid? how are the zippers? Condition of plastic? Missing d- rings or handles? condition of frame and oars?etc.

Can't really see much from that picture, namely everything else, I doubt he's hiding stuff, just to lazy to pull down for better pictures.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Two ppl on that cat will suck. Its a good one man for sure.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Tube diameter is critical with respect to cat carrying capacity. One to two inches makes a big difference. My old NRS River Cat with 25" tubes seemed to carry a lot more than the Aire Jags at 24". Now, my new Aire Lion, 27.5" tubes... that's a load hauler.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I had a 13'x19" Sotar Coho- and it sucked when loaded down. I'm a big guy- but it's a night and day difference on my 14'x23" with the same tube design. That Outcast doesn't have a long waterline...it's gonna pig out pretty quickly when you load it down.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

What do you guys think? Wait it out longer and hope a good deal on a 14' cat pops up soon? Or should I go for the Outcast?


----------



## Felton45 (Jan 19, 2016)

If I cant fish 2 people on it, I wouldnt be interested in it. But the brand new Outcast pac1200 are set up and meant to fish 2 people, so Im guessing the one the guy is selling should be able to handle 2 people. The one Im looking at the guy said he bought it new about 15 years ago..... How well do catarafts last? Is 15 years on a cat a long time?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd wait- from what you've said you want to do, this boat will get you on the water, but you're gonna grow out of it pretty quickly. It.would be a good first boat for building a quiver- but it's NOT a multiday boat and it's not great for much more than class II with those seats. You really want to upgrade a 15 yr old boat? If it were $600 I'd snag it and put it in the fleet- but not for that money.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Wait. Do more research in the mean time, follow some cataraft forums, and look at some other brands in the mean time. Quit often in the spring, more boats pop up for sale as people upgrade, or snag sweet permits that require them to sell there second boat so they can afford the trip, if you wait to long then options decrease for a while.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

It will float two people down a river for day trips. I have fished from a two person Sea Eagle, about the same size. Was the craft really stable, yes on flat water, no on white water. If you are going to spend some money on a white water fishing boat get a whitewater fishing boat. Cause once you start fishing it you are going to want to do multi day trips and you are going to need to be able to haul some gear and you will find that those little cats just can not haul gear and people and perform like they need to. Plus a big cat draws so much less water they will float down swallower streams than a small cat that is sitting down in the water 6 to 8"


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Felton45 said:


> If I cant fish 2 people on it, I wouldnt be interested in it. But the brand new Outcast pac1200 are set up and meant to fish 2 people, so Im guessing the one the guy is selling should be able to handle 2 people. The one Im looking at the guy said he bought it new about 15 years ago..... How well do catarafts last? Is 15 years on a cat a long time?


It's meant for one oarsman (back) and a fisherman up front and I'd limit that to overnighters or day trips. If you can anchor or get into stagnant water there is a standing platform you can buy for the oarsman to stand up and cast. It's got 13' long x 20" diameter tubes that are similar if not the same to the old AIRE Wildcat tubes discontinued a couple years ago. Similar if not the same tube profile (same dimensions) only the Pac 1200 tubes only have one bladder per tube and the Wildcat tubes had two bladders per tube. They have the same material thickness (37 oz top, 43 oz bottom). The frame is OK apparently - I've heard a few reports of the odd weld cracking but nothing major. Not as wide as your average cataraft either. A typical cataraft frame would be wider (and thus a bit more stable). Being geared more towards fishing the lack of width helps with managing fish and all that I would imagine. A good package that is around $3000 USD new that gets you in the game ( if it's in good shape $1100-1200 isn't bad although I'd imagine this one is out of warranty) but if you want something more versatile for bigger whitewater and/or more people/gear I'd get a larger cataraft or raft.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I had a 13' Aire Wildcat with a very minimal frame, super fun boat. Two people was way too much weight. The 14' NRS hubby had could handle 3 peeps max, but he wrestled it on his own all the time. Now we have a 16' Aire Lion. Great boat, heavy, big frame - tough (but doable) one person job. The bigger circumference tubes catch a lot more wind. My only point with a 14' round boat is that it is versatile enough to meet your desired abil. It can carry the weight of 4 people or a fishing frame, some gear, and 3 people. 

Also - I think many rivers require a minimum of three chambers. Don't buy a cat single chamber tubes.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Felton45 said:


> If I cant fish 2 people on it, I wouldnt be interested in it. But the brand new Outcast pac1200 are set up and meant to fish 2 people, so Im guessing the one the guy is selling should be able to handle 2 people. The one Im looking at the guy said he bought it new about 15 years ago..... How well do catarafts last? Is 15 years on a cat a long time?


I've owned an Outcast Pac 1000 for almost 20 years and it's still going strong. Outcast boats are definitely NOT the pontoon boats you see in every sporting goods stores as someone else mentioned. They are well built, top quality boats with tubes made by AIRE. In 20 years I've had one valve repaired and that's it. I've fished, floated, and run up to class 3 whitewater in mine. A new Pac 1200 runs almost $3000. If the one you are looking at is 15 years old and in good shape, I'd offer $1000 tops. This would be a fun, easily transported cat to try out and see how you like it. Just go into it with the knowledge that if you really like cataract fishing & river running in general, you will upgrade to something bigger with a better frame set up. Think of the Outcast as a gateway drug 

I've owned 4 different catarafts & 2 different rafts in 20 years and I still won't part with my little Outcast that got me started on the river. My favorite cataract was a 14X24 Maravia. 95% rowed solo, 5% with one passenger. Rowed on multi-day whitewater trips, not fishing. A 14 with at least 24 inch tubes would do well fishing 2, and ok fishing 3. I'd vote for a 14 ft. raft if you really want a boat that will do it all fairly well. There's no such boat that does everything perfectly. That why we all have flotillas in our garages 

Here's the link to the Outcast 1200 for folks to look at. Not your typical sporting goods store boat for sure!
PAC 1200 | Outcast Sporting Gear


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

All the round boat recommendations ignore his desire for solo launch without a ramp-

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Osseous said:


> All the round boat recommendations ignore his desire for solo launch without a ramp-
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


True. Easy solo launching makes that Outcast 1200 an attractive choice.

If the OP is a buy once/cry once kind of person then a bigger cat and nicer frame is the way to go. However, a bigger cat & nicer frame might limit the "easy solo launch scenerio." It's all about trade-offs.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Been thinkin a cat with a flip up floor could be really cool for launch and take out by yourself. leave 1 end of the floor strapped in place, and carry it to the river flinstone style,
then flip it down into place, strap the other end down. Could just use a piece of plywood for floor, and use a cam strap to hold it up out of the way when your caring it. Dab ba daba doo!!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Just get a little cat, and leave the passengers behind!! There just so much fun! But you probably are a better human being then I am.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

How about a Hyside Mini-Max with a simple fishing frame? That would be easy to solo launch, could fish 2 people, and would be a hoot to do some multi-day solo trips in.

» Blue Wing Olive Custom Built Raft Fishing Frame Package


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I use a Watermaster Kodiak for most of my solo, no ramp day floats- after my Scadden broke so many times that I unloaded it on eBay 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

I do like Mattman says, I run a little cat all the time solo. 10'6x20" this boat makes the outcast look like a pool toy. Drybox on board,real anchor system. I take 5 day trips in this thing and it can carry a 65qt cooler. The seat isn't installed yet in the photo. Logos blurred to appease the advertising gods.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Osseous said:


> All the round boat recommendations ignore his desire for solo launch without a ramp-
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app



I can solo launch my super duper puma without a ramp just as easily as I could the 14' NRS cat. But solo launch rampless kinda sucks for both. The Aire wildcat was my first boat for that reason. I could get it out of six mile gap by myself (3 trips). If solo rampless launch is the main criteria, a small cat is the ticket.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Super Duper with a fishing frame?.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

No fishing frame, not a fisher, but Aire boats are heavy. IMHO a hypalon 14' round boat is about the most versatile thing you can get. Works for fishing and multi-night with 2-3 people, solos well, can be wrestled to a launch alone (especially with a convertible/breakdown frame) and can handle 4-5 people with a simple rowing frame, or 7 as a paddle boat. Don't get me wrong- I love catarafts. But they just can't carry as much weight as a similarly sized round boat. I guess fishing frames mean a lot of frame weight either way. 

I still kick myself for selling the wildcat - but I started doing longer trips and gained a family. Now our big kitty is our Grand Canyon/expedition rig, and the SD puma is our day tripper/overnighter. That little cat was so fun though.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

GreenWall said:


> I do like Mattman says, I run a little cat all the time solo. 10'6x20" this boat makes the outcast look like a pool toy. Drybox on board,real anchor system. I take 5 day trips in this thing and it can carry a 65qt cooler. The seat isn't installed yet in the photo. Logos blurred to appease the advertising gods.
> View attachment 10960


 Oh yeah - who sells this boat? Where can we buy it? How much? If I call in with a credit card will it be shipped immediately? Will the company that sells this boat stand behind the warranty as well as AIRE/Outcast and other well known manufacturers?


----------



## Dusty Husky (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm not sure what that boat is but looks like a Badcat. Never seen one in person but they look bomber. Not sure if they are welded or glued. 
Cataraft Pontoon Boats & Steelhead Fishermen - Tillamook, Oregon.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

At least the mystery boat tubes have two chambers.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I could be wrong but those tubes look like Maxxon's.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

The mystery boat is the cat I build, all built here in Oregon 42oz 2400 denier, no Maxxon or chinese on it. Thats just Scott being Scott with his rhetorical questions, yes Scott there is one available on the floor, come and get it. I hear the exchange rate is in the dumper though.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya know, now that ya mention it, they kinda do.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The contrasting d-rings reminded me of sotar at first, good looking boat though.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

I am sure the nose cones from our supplier come from overseas, the maxxon tubes are glued.We use a Miller t300 curve and heat weld all our tubes. They are 20 diameter Maxxons measure out about 18.75 and we put more rocker and rise on ours. Yes 2 chambers on the 10'6 and our 16' have 3 chambers now.


----------



## GilaRobusta (Mar 19, 2015)

Greenwall do you have to sell this boat before I get my deposit back? Still waiting...


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

GilaRobusta said:


> Greenwall do you have to sell this boat before I get my deposit back? Still waiting...


You were notified on 1/21 it was ready to go, needed to be paid and picked up or I could ship it out. Then you sent a text you didn't want it ,then you really did want it. So got me pretty confused. I can't force you to pay or come get it and now I am really busy with frame orders for the upcoming season so it is set aside waiting on you. By the way this isn't the place to contact me regarding orders. Email or text is fine.
Thanks


----------



## GilaRobusta (Mar 19, 2015)

Greenwall I would contact you in those provided methods if you were responsive at all. You've got your facts wrong...

Send me by boat per our original contract agreement or send me my money back. If you were not so dishonest through this whole process I would not need to rely on YOUR contract that allowed for COD.

J.


----------

